# ? i ask when stoned



## blondlebanese (Aug 30, 2016)

just how common is finding seeds on plants you grow?   i finished a blue dream grow.  so far i have found five seeds in one ounce.  the seeds i find, are good for growing aren't they?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2016)

Doesn't happen very often but when I find seeds I am very disappointed. Only happens to me when trying new strains. If I  find seeds I do not grow that strain anymore. Also any seeds I do find I throw out. Don't  want no hermies.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 31, 2016)

i was fighting mites by removing many leaves.  could that cause the plant to grow seeds?   or just the fact that mites were eating the plant.  seeds are a result of plant stress.  is that statement correct?   just so you know i'm rid of the mites.  i tried to grow another crop but gave up three weeks into the grow.  i bug bombed and did not grow for two months.  oh, and i cleaned and cleaned then cleaned again.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2016)

A healthy plant is more imunue to pests. Stressing out, by whatever means, the plant becomes unhealthy and more susceptible to pests and hermies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2016)

My deal is with Weed with Seed is this,,,with all the awesome strains, ,,why grow one pron to seed.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

Stress doesn't create seeds. Certain stress can cause the Hermaphroditic traits that are present in most all MJ to come to the surface and activate male pollen sacs to appear on female plants. Often, if the tendency to "herm" is not buried deep enough in the DNA, it will pop up a little in plants that have been pushed longer to flower. This will cause "nanners" or individual female calyxes to switch to male and produce tiny "anthers" which produce "male pollen" that will get on the calyxes that are close around it and produce seeds. Often these little "banana" looking parts are tiny and easily not noticed.

The seeds resulting from this are worse than worthless more often than not as the "herm" process brings the hermaphroditic trait to the surface of the offspring plant and it will then "herm" easier and more, with each offspring getting worse.

Sometimes there are variances to this which lead to a rare set of good seeds, or an unusual blend, or the nanners even being sexually inert. But to me this isn't worth the risk. But that's my personal opinion.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2016)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:

that HP knows whats up---stress likely caused that herm trait to rear its ugly head---duck also hit the nail on the head---imo that strain that seeded on you should be exterminated---waaaaaay to many good genetics out there to be messing with a hermie trait---it is likely come back bigger bader better to bite you again if you pop those seeds


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 8, 2016)

point taken thankx


----------

